# A Schlumberger question



## desertjumper (May 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

newbie here, so pardon me if this question shouldn't be on here.

I gave an interview with Schlumberger Dubai for IT role, had three rounds of interview and the last round was on April 9. I was told by the interviewer that she would revert back in a week, but its three weeks now.

My question is, does Schlumberger take this long to get back with the result of an interview? (I am unable to contact the interviewer directly as the whole communication between Schlumberger and me was co-ordinated by a Michael Page consultant and this person is no longer replying to my emails. Wish I knew a way to escalate it to his supervisor).

The people who interviewed me were very kind and intelligent. I tried to get the emails of one of the interviewers to see if I could get in touch with the company to know about the outcome of the interview, but the receptionist said that they wont give it out. 

Any ideas on the best possible route to take. Need this job badly. Running out of money and I also had to sacrifice another offer in hand deciding to wait for the reply from Schlumberger as the consultant guaranteed hat I would get it, but he is acting very unprofessional now by not replying to my email or phone.

Need your kind suggestions please.

Thanks!

DJ


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

desertjumper said:


> (I am unable to contact the interviewer directly as the whole communication between Schlumberger and me was co-ordinated by a Michael Page consultant and this person is no longer replying to my emails. Wish I knew a way to escalate it to his supervisor).


Have you tried calling their main line? Or this person's direct number?

My experience with Michael Page has always been positive and professional. Maybe this individual is out of the country?

Larger companies with greater oversight it can take some time before all the internal approvals necessary are secured, even here in Canada if I need to hire someone in my team, between the time I make a decision on the candidate, and by the time I can make an offer, it can be 4 weeks...


----------



## desertjumper (May 3, 2013)

imac said:


> Have you tried calling their main line? Or this person's direct number?
> 
> My experience with Michael Page has always been positive and professional. Maybe this individual is out of the country?
> 
> Larger companies with greater oversight it can take some time before all the internal approvals necessary are secured, even here in Canada if I need to hire someone in my team, between the time I make a decision on the candidate, and by the time I can make an offer, it can be 4 weeks...


Thanks for the suggestion imac. It is helpful. But I dont know for how long to wait :fingerscrossed: 

I had visited the office in person and left my number with the receptionist as she said she couldn't connect me directly to the manager 

(No, the Michael Page consultant is in Dubai for sure, maybe he is a junior consultant, two days back I saw him driving his car. He doesn't return my calls or reply to my emails. It's understandable that he is not the one who has to take the decision, but he could provide me the correct picture or atleast give me the latest status on email  because he has direct contacts with the panel).


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

desertjumper said:


> I had visited the office in person and left my number with the receptionist as she said she couldn't connect me directly to the manager
> .


You visited Michael Page's office or Schlumberger's office?

Considering that you are going through a recruiter, my advice to you would be not to attempt to contact Schlumberger directly.. for one, if they used the services of a recruiter, they are obligated not to communicate with you directly, and two, it gives a bad impression of you and your ethics.

As a general rule, you should not have direct contact with the company bypassing the recruiter unless its specifically requested for by the company and the recruiter is aware of the contact...

As far as the recruiter's availability is concerned, its likely he does not have a status to provide you... if Schlumberger had a positive response and were ready to move forward with you, you can bet it would be the recruiter who ould be hounding you and trying to get in touch... remember, in almost all cases, the recruiter does not make any money unless he successfully places a candidate...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

A lot of us have been in that position before.

A couple great interview rounds then suddenly a cold wall of silence. Not even the courtesy of 'We're very sorry, you're a great candidate but ultimately we had to go with this other candidate who was slightly better suited.' 

If you were being recruited directly from Schlumberger it's very possible that the company is dragging its feet due to internal delays and it's common for huge corporations to take half a year to actually make a hire. But you're going through a recruiter and after three interviews if you're not hearing anything back from the recruiter within two or three days I think you do need to accept that this job possibility isn't going to work out.


----------



## desertjumper (May 3, 2013)

imac said:


> You visited Michael Page's office or Schlumberger's office?
> 
> Considering that you are going through a recruiter, my advice to you would be not to attempt to contact Schlumberger directly.. for one, if they used the services of a recruiter, they are obligated not to communicate with you directly, and two, it gives a bad impression of you and your ethics.
> 
> ...


thanks imac! thanks tallyho! what you shared makes sense. i had to visit the schlumberger office and leave my number cos the michael page consultant wasnt responding, for some weird reason my overcooked brain shouted foul play. 

Apparently, it was very stupid of me to leave the offer I had in hand from another company after listening to the assurance of this sneaky consultant who said that the Schlumberger offer was a given. 

i guess i have no other options but to take some meds and pray that i'll forget this whole experience and hope to get some offer to stay afloat.


----------

